
Ones and Twos - jayliew
http://bhorowitz.com/2010/12/16/ones-and-twos/
======
theoj
I think the article could have benefited from having Ben's observations
grafted onto more structured models of individual preference such as Myers
Briggs Typology and the Merrill-Reid Four Quadrant Model, rather than having
him create his own limited and incomplete model.

I could compare this to someone trying to write for the first time without
ever having been taught to write. So the person creates his/her own alphabet
and starts writing. This alphabet seems great, so much more so because the
person does not know anything about the other alphabets out there. But if we
were to compare his alphabet with those that have benefited from hundreds of
years of improvement by many different individuals, then we would see that his
alphabet is quite incomplete, unexpressive and limiting.

I think in much the same way the Ones / Twos "alphabet" is less expressive and
much more limiting compared to existing preference models such as MBTI and the
four quadrant models. Over many years, a lot of people have done a lot of work
in order to create models that describe personal preferences -- so I think it
would make sense to re-use rather than build from scratch. That is so much
more true given that the other models look at more dimensions and have more
categories and are thus able to categorize variability much more accurately.

------
bobf
I absolutely love when someone can explain something you _know_ , but make you
_understand_ it. Although the article is about CEO succession, it seems to
make a strong case for creating a diverse executive team. While it may be more
difficult to do in a small company, in larger companies it seems to make sense
to have each member of the executive team function as a CEO over his or her
area of responsibility.

------
joshu
I guess I need to pay more attention to Ben's posts...

